# Enregistrement Applecare



## ToMacLaumax (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'il y en a parmi vous qui ont enregistré un Applecare pour iPad 2 en ligne ces derniers temps?

Et si oui, combien de temps cela a pris?

Merci


----------

